# Coils have hot cracks?



## jfeller2112 (27/6/18)

Hi guys. So this is probably my second time putting coils into my deck, so I'm still very new.. I bought fused clapton coils but they are getting these hot cracks on them. Anyone know how to fix them ?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (27/6/18)

space them or clip them very tight and brush over them to eliminate the hot spots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (27/6/18)

well first of all put in both coils screw them down and cut off the excess. those are hotspots and are absolutely normal. get a metal bar that fits snugly in the coil and straighten it horisontally. after that take something like a pair of scissors and scrape lightly over the top of the coils. heat it up amd keep doing it till it heats up perfectly

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (27/6/18)

Must watch... Keep in mind, never use a metal object to brush your coils and fire simultaneously. Rather pulse the coils then brush. Better to use some ceramic tweezers instead of something metal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------

